# Wanting to move but seem stuck



## Sun-Seeker (8 mo ago)

Hello everyone!

My husband, 16 yr old daughter and myself are interested in moving to Portugal and all of us have British citizenship and currently live in Canada. My husband is in construction and we are hoping that he would be able to get a job and all of us move at the same time, he installs flooring and tile but has done lots of other things in construction as well. He has amazing references and is highly sought after in the city we are in.

My question is am I just wishful thinking because of the industry he is in that he would find a company to help get a work visa?


----------



## ARPC (Aug 30, 2021)

It sounds far fetched to find a work-based residence permit based on this type of work, because it is not the type of labor that is in a shortage. Your UK citizenship doesn’t do anything for you post-brexit. But what about the BVI? Plenty of sun at least?


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Sun-Seeker said:


> My husband, 16 yr old daughter and myself are interested in moving to


Have you given any thought to your daughter's education? Regardless where you move, your daughter is too old to move to any country where the local schools are taught in a language in which she is not already fluent.


----------



## Sun-Seeker (8 mo ago)

ARPC said:


> It sounds far fetched to find a work-based residence permit based on this type of work, because it is not the type of labor that is in a shortage. Your UK citizenship doesn’t do anything for you post-brexit. But what about the BVI? Plenty of sun at least?


I knew the citizenship wouldn't count for anything. Thank you for your honesty, I think I just needed to hear it from someone else. The only thing that scares me about the BVI are hurricanes. lol


----------



## Sun-Seeker (8 mo ago)

*Sunshine* said:


> Have you given any thought to your daughter's education? Regardless where you move, your daughter is too old to move to any country where the local schools are taught in a language in which she is not already fluent.


We are taking that into account as well, thanks


----------



## ARPC (Aug 30, 2021)

Sun-Seeker said:


> I knew the citizenship wouldn't count for anything. Thank you for your honesty, I think I just needed to hear it from someone else. The only thing that scares me about the BVI are hurricanes. lol


I mean it’s not a crazy concern down there! Then again in Portugal you’ve got Nazare looking :-0

If you have enough savings to justify it you could always go for a one year Schengen tourist visa. You may learn more about your options during the year.


----------

